# melitta caffeo solo all lights flashing and grinder constantly on



## susygriffiths (Jul 20, 2020)

Can anybody diagnosis what is going on with our Melitta Caffeo solo. The lights are all flashing and the grinder is on constantly. but the on off button only works if constantly held in


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

What happens if you unplug the machine, leave it for a minute and then plug it back in?


----------

